

Show HN: Buy 1000 Twitter followers and 500 Facebook likes for $15 (AngelHack) - gailees
http://buyfollowers-now.com/

======
jsinghdreams
What is unique about this? There are thousands of services online that offer
the same. What makes your site any better?

Moreover, this is not at all relevant to the HackerNews community.

If you can share valuable insights as to why this is a good or bad thing for
businesses to do, then that might be more useful.

~~~
gailees
A lot of people on HN are starting companies and trying to establish
themselves with social media(twitter, facebook, etc.). This gives them the
jumpstart they need to get their pages and handles running.

People don't like to follow a handle or like a page that has very few likes.
Getting those first 1000 followers or 500 likes makes a huge difference in the
amount of people who actually end up hitting "follow" or "like"

~~~
dragonbonheur
What I don't really like to follow are people or brands with less than 10
posts. I absolutely hate the ones with zero posts :)

------
dragonbonheur
That's pure evil and will come around to bite you in the butt.

~~~
gailees
how so? We are just trying to help small businesses get their social up and
running :)

~~~
arbuge
You could actually get those small businesses booted off Facebook once
Facebook gets its fraud detections algorithms in order (i.e. on a par with
those of, say, Google). Which probably isn't too far off.

Same comment goes for all other services of this nature out there.

------
rjvir
Does it even make sense to buy Facebook likes? Your engagement numbers get
destroyed if your fans aren't active.

~~~
gailees
Is it better to have no likes? While it does give a slight hit on engagement,
the increase in the amount of people who are willing to like your page
increases dramatically, resulting in actual engagement much quicker.

~~~
dtsingletary
Yes, it is. There are ways to build authentic engagement and attention. The
only usable situation for this is for prototyping at scale: if youre software
needed to stress test reading through a fan page with x number of fans or
likes in order to understand how it works.

Otherwise it's no different than fixing your books, cheating on your taxes,
modding your console so you can have better performance in leaderboards, etc.
And activity like this will put a black mark against your startu for years to
come.

~~~
gailees
By the volume of the demand for this, I was under the impression that a lot of
startups were doing it and that it was commonplace for PR firms.

------
Mystalic
For context: this group just presented at the AngelHack SF Hackathon (I'm one
of the judges).

It's funny, but Twitter will clearly drop the hammer on this. It's bad for the
ecosystem overall.

~~~
gailees
How?

------
goldfeld
Great, now we just need someone to start selling paying users. I'm sure people
would pay for that. Or else they can just use their own service and observe
unbounded growth.

------
mirc54
500 likes on the website and checkout goes to 1000? what is going on these
days

------
cabogdan
I would rather have 500 facebook likes than zero, building a fan page sucks!

